# Problemas na Instalação - Unpacking Firmware

## emjr7l

Pessoal.

Uso normalmente Linux (Fedora, Mandriva, CentOS, OpenSuse, etc).

Uso um notebook Positivo Z76+ com caracteristicas descritas abaixo na assinatura.

Não consigo instalar o gentoo nesse notebook.

Baixei do mirror da Unicamp a versão livecd do gentoo 2008.0-r1 para x86.

Verifiquei a iso através do MD5summer e está tudo ok. Gravei em cd, e o boot é feito normalmente.

Porém, quando tento instalar, a instalação pára em "Unpacking Firmaware".

Demora uns 15 minutos e nada. Daí eu reinicio a instalação e nada. Sempre pára no mesmo ponto.

Já tentei usar várias opções de Kernell, por exemplo, nofb, acpi=on, etc.

Nenhuma dessas opções funcionou.

Já procurei nesse forum e também já googlei, mas não encontrei nada referente a resolução desse problema.

Por favor, alguém pode ajudar-me?

Aguardo e agradeço.

----------

## emjr7l

Problema Resolvido.

Tinha uma opção marcada no setup do notebook:

32 bits Transfer [Enable]

Entre no Setup do notebook (F2) e alere para [Disable]

Isso muda a forma como os dados são lidos/escritos no HD.

Agora meu gentoo passou dessa fase da instalação.

----------

